# Iran government about to collapse



## Amsel (Jan 4, 2010)

This one deserve its own thread. 

Ex-spy chief says Iran government about to collapse



> In an exclusive interview with the Bangkok Post Sunday, Mohammad Reza Madhi, a former officer in Iran's elite Revolutionary Guards' intelligence service, described Mr Ahmadinejad as ''crazy'' and unfit to lead his country.
> 
> ''He has already destroyed international relationships with many countries and made them enemies of Iran,'' said Mr Madhi, who was forced to flee Iran in 2008 after being jailed for 73 years on what he described as ''trivial'' charges. ''This has cost the Iranian people so much. His ideas are dangerous.''
> 
> Iran's opposition leader Mir Hossein Mousavi said on Friday he was ready to sacrifice his life in defence of the people's right to protest peacefully against the government after the worst unrest since the disputed June presidential election.





> ''Israel's internal problems are its own affairs, not ours. We shouldn't get involved. It shouldn't concern us. My view is that Israel has the right to exist. We should recognise it.''
> 
> Mr Madhi was highly critical of Ayatollah Mohammad Taghi Mesbah Yazdi, a spiritual adviser to a group of hard-line fundamentalists closely connected to senior leaders in the current Iranian government.
> 
> ''He is a very crazy man who hates Israel and the United States especially. Unfortunately, President Ahmadinejad is one of his big fans as well.''



Iranian insider predicts regime change



> Q: Do you expect a collapse of the government any time soon?
> 
> A: The government has already collapsed. There's going to be big changes very soon. Believe me, it will happen soon. I can promise you that I will meet you for the next interview in Teheran very soon. However, I am afraid that the transition won't be peaceful. You see what has happened during the religious ceremony called Ashura a few days ago. They killed so many people, 11 to be exact, not eight as was reported by the western media.
> 
> ...


----------



## timshatz (Jan 4, 2010)

I dunno man, those guys are totalitarian. Takes a lot to get rid of hard core types like them. In a democracy, they'd be gone. But, they're nowhere near a democracy. People will bitch, march, starve and die and these guys will still be in power. As long as the politically dependable goons will shoot anyone they are told to, the little Stalins of the world are in charge of their corner.


----------



## Erich (Jan 4, 2010)

the IDf is coming the IDF is coming ! go to ground..................


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2010)

I am hopeful for a change in Iran, but wonder if the devil they get is worse than the devil they have. Hard to imagine, but you never know what will happen.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 4, 2010)

Want to bet that the Iranian govt will start provoking Israel in a serious manner so as to change the focus of the Iranian people?


----------



## Erich (Jan 4, 2010)

Eric

you know as well as I and many this loon wants to unify the Muslim world against Israel and has made too many idle threats to get the IDf in any form to come over for a visit. to remove him will of course have to eliminate all of the present govt leadership.......fine by me. the good thing is some respects is the Iranian youth are pretty much westernized to some degree, but are they strong enough to put in their man/woman as replacement ro still shy enough and weak to allow more of the same or as you say worse to come which in most probability will happen. I really see no bright future for any of the mid-east nations with Israel included. 

E ~


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2010)

Agreed. The youth are clearly disenfranchised with the leadership in Iran. Get rid of Ahmanutjob would certainly be a good thing, but I am concerned about who would follow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2010)

I pray for the govt. of Iran to fall. I truly think that the people of Iran (well the vast majority) want this Amanutjob to fall and canter. I truly believe that that younger generation wants change a better nation with better ties to the west. I hope they get it.

I do not think the fall will happen without blood being spilled however...


----------



## Loiner (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't see Ahmadinejad falling from power, he still has too much support from the population. There is the current rebellion by younger probably more affluent part of the population, but I believe they are a minority, all be it a large minority.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

People of Iran know better than the government...


----------

